# Broken banjo bolt Massey MF20



## theshackman (May 3, 2015)

This is my first post on the forum. I have a broken banjo bolt on my 1969 Massey Ferguson mf 20. I think the same bolt is on the 135. The bolt connects the hydraulic line to the control valve on the steering column. Does anyone know where I might find a replacement ?

Thanks for your help-really enjoy reading the forum.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello shackman,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

If your MF dealership cannot get the banjo bolt for you, you probably have to go to a tractor salvage yard. 

Try the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com. They have 4ea. MF20's listed in salvage and 62ea. MF135's.


----------



## theshackman (May 3, 2015)

Thanks BIG T, I'll check them out


----------

